# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 29 - Jesenska rasprodaja 24.09.2011.-Raspored dežurstava

## Frida

Nova rasprodaja (jesensko-zimska) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 24.09.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (22. i 23.09.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 




*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 24.09. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi
2. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## spajalica

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi
2. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ani4

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## pikula

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. 

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ninik

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## andiko

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica

----------


## bebačica

> *četvrtak; 22.09.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): 
> 1. laumi
> 2. ana.m
> 3. Ani4
> 4. pikula
> 5. bebačica
> 
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## superx

> *četvrtak; 22.09.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): 
> 1. laumi
> 2. ana.m
> 3. Ani4
> 4. pikula
> 5. Superx
> 
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## diči

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči  
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## tinnkka

Ako ista pomaze mogu reci da cu svakako doci, ali ne bih se u nijedan termin upisivala jer zbilja ovako rano ne znam kada cu moci doci, pa eto, samo da javim  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## Nera

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## buby

* četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

vidimo se  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cubana

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Cubana

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)
4. Cubana 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. Cubana

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## Cubana

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3.diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. Cubana

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči 						

Moram se brisati sa četvrtka, ipak radim.

----------


## Svea

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. Cubana

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## Cvrčak

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. Cubana

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## zibba

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. Cubana

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## iva_luca

Kao i obično, ja dolazim poslije posla.... Radujem se  :Smile: )

----------


## Cubana

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči


A imala sam najbolju namjeru  :Sad:

----------


## domy

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči


A imala sam najbolju namjeru  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Školjkica

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4.Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## argenta

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3.diči

----------


## puntica

jel možemo malo 'podebljati' šihtu od 13-16?! tad nam kronično fali ljudi, a gužva jeeeeee
u biti, najgore je do 14-16 pa ako ikako možete ostanite malo duže, dođite malo ranije...pleaseeeee  :Smile:

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. pikula
5. Superx
6. diči (od 10)
7. Nera s bebom u marami
8. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## puntica

opet ja...
ako imate trenutak pogledajte ovdje i pomozite nam oglasiti Rasprodaju
hvala vam  :Love:

----------


## laumi

obrisala sam se iz jutarnje šihte (imam ispit) i upisala za podnevnu*

četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Willow

upisujem se u subotu i vjerojatno dolazim još i četvrtak popodne na primopredaju  :Smile: *
*
* 
četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## ana.m

*
četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči Malo sam pomaknula termin u četvrtak jer sam do pol 11 s Elom na privikavanju u jaslicama.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## gogaa

:Embarassed: ja mogu u petak od pol 10 pa do 3. tad imam auto

----------


## ani4

Ja se odjavljujem sa ranojutarnje sihte u cetvrtak. Posto se u zadnje vrijeme cesto druzim sa zahodskom skoljkom, mislim da ne bi bila bas od neke prevelike koristi.
Ali doci cu oko 11, mogu pomoci u splintanju i slaganju robice.

----------


## Teica

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## larmama

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Sanela-Naja

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7.Sanela-Naja

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Spider Pig

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od cca 12h do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7.Sanela-Naja

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7.Sanela-Naja

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Davor

*četvrtak; 22.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
5. Davor +MŽ (+MS)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7.Sanela-Naja

*petak; 23.09. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## mikka

ja dolazim s bandom oba dana al ne znam tocno kad pa se necu upisivati

----------


## Freja

Računajte na mene u subotu. Ne mogu točno reći od kad (nadam se od recimo 10) pa dok treba.

----------


## Perfect Hug

Pozdrav svima, ja sam skroz nova. Vidimo se u četvrtak i petak, za subotu još nisam sigurna.


četvrtak; 22.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
5. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7.Sanela-Naja

petak; 23.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)
7. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

subota; 24.09. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 22.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
5. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7. Sanela-Naja
8. jadro (od 17)

petak; 23.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)
7. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

subota; 24.09. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## maxi

bilježim promjene




četvrtak; 22.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. diči (od 10)
6. Nera s bebom u marami
7. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
8. maxi

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
5. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19) 
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)

petak; 23.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. diči (od 10)
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
7. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. diči (do 15h)
4. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
5. Teica
6. Spider Pig (do 15h)
7. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

subota; 24.09. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## diči

došlo je do promjene jer mi je sin dobio temperaturu,
tako da dođem tek od 17!



četvrtak; 22.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7. Sanela-Naja
8. jadro (od 17)
9. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

petak; 23.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /


subota; 24.09. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## 2xmama

četvrtak; 22.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba):

1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7. Sanela-Naja
8. jadro (od 17)
9. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

petak; 23.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. 2xmama


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /


subota; 24.09. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7. Sanela-Naja
8. jadro (od 17)
9. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. 2xmama

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Vlvl

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. svea
4. cvrčak
5. argenta (od 15 do 19)
6. maxi 17-18
7. Sanela-Naja
8. jadro (od 17)
9. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. 2xmama

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## ninik

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. 2xmama

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## spajalica

pa di nestade danas?
laumi nam je pobjegla ujutro, nadam se da se vidimo sutra  :Smile:

----------


## ninik

ma nisam sigurna da ću stići pa sam se obrisala...ali ako stignem dođem!
a sutra sam sigurno  :Smile: 
znam da bi ti jako falila pa ću dati sve od sebe da dođem...a i ćupi bi ti kao tvoja desna ruka sigurno nedostajala  :Smile:

----------


## 2xmama

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči 						


na žalost,moram se brisati  :Sad:

----------


## laumi

> pa di nestade danas?
> laumi nam je pobjegla ujutro, nadam se da se vidimo sutra


evo, ja sutra ipak nemam vožnju pa dolazim ujutro i ostajem dok budem mogla stajati na nogama (da nadoknadim prošlu primopredaju, koju sam morala propustiti)
tako da se možda onda i sutra vidimo (ako te uspijem dočekati)

----------


## eki3

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3  (od 10 do 16)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## puntica

Hvala svima koje ste bile danas 

bilo vas je stvarno puuuuuno, i sve je teklo glatko i bez ijednog jedinog problema  :Love: 

pogotovo bih se htjela zahvaliti curama koje su danas po prvi put volontirale (a bilo ih ne stvarno dosta). Hvala vam cure i oprostite ako vam se nismo mogle posvetiti i ako ste neke stvari morale pohvatati u hodu, nadam se da ne zamjerate  :Love: 

vidimo se sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## laumi

da, baš je bilo dosta novih volonterki, pozdrav njima i vidimo se sutra!

----------


## mara

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3  (od 10 do 16)
8. mara (od 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Roza

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3 (od 10 do 16)
8. mara (od 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl
9. Roza SD (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## Shanti

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3 (od 10 do 16)
8. mara (od 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl
9. Roza SD (18-20)
10. Shanti (do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## mamma Juanita

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (10-12.30 cca, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3 (od 10 do 16)
8. mara (od 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug
7. juanita (14-17h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl
9. Roza SD (18-20)
10. Shanti (do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči

----------


## AndrejaMa

A ja molim info hoće li biti još jedna rasprodaja prije nove godine ili tek u siječnju.........

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 22.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. ana.m od 11h (sde)
2. Ani4
3. pikula
4. Superx
5. Nera s bebom u marami
6. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13. do kada izdržim s trbuhom)
7. @n@ (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. laumi (od 12:45 do 16h, možda i dulje)
4. Davor +MŽ (+MS)
5. Perfect Hug

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. svea
3. cvrčak
4. argenta (od 15 do 19)
5. maxi 17-18
6. Sanela-Naja
7. jadro (od 17)
8. diči (od 17) sa frendicom
9. @n@ (od 19 s MM i klincima)

*petak; 23.09. 

*9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje, ovisi kad ću imati vožnju u autoškoli)
2. ana.m(sde)
3. Ani4
4. Nera s bebom u marami
5. Zibba ( vjerojatno i iza 13)
6. Domy ( 10-15-možda i duže)
7. eki3 (od 10 do 16)
8. mara (od 10-15)
9. @n@ (od 12,30, SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m(sde)
2. Ani4 ( do 15)
3. Školjkica SD (od 12-16)
4. Teica
5. Spider Pig (do 15h)
6. Perfect Hug
7. juanita (14-17h)
8. @n@ (do 16 SD)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajlalica
2. ninik SD (od 17)
3. buby (18-20)
4. argenta (16-19)
5. maxi od 17
6. jadro (od 17)
7.diči(od 17)
8. Vlvl
9. Roza SD (18-20)
10. Shanti (do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Sanela-Naja /od 19 /

*subota; 24.09. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči 
2. Bubica
3. buby (10-13)
4. maxi do 11:30
5. willow (ca. 8-12 h)
6. larmama ( do poslijepodne )
7. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Nera s bebom u marami (12-16)
3. buby (13-18)
4. maxi
5. Lutonjica SD
6. Sanela-Naja /od 14/
7. eki3 (do 16h sigurno)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. andiko
2. inijica
3. diči[/QUOTE]

----------


## puntica

> A ja molim info hoće li biti još jedna rasprodaja prije nove godine ili tek u siječnju.........


iduća rasprodaja je 19.11.
taman na vrijeme, jel da?  :Yes:

----------


## Frida

Hvala svima koje ste bile i pomogle da ovu rasprodaju uspješno završimo  :Smile: !

Vidimo se na jubilarki, 19.11.2011.  :Heart:

----------


## Willow

ja sam prvi put volontirala u subotu i baš je bilo zanimljivo i gužvasto  :Klap: 

dok ne zaboravim, barem 10 ljudi na rasprodaji je pitalo gdje je *veličina 2-3* godine pa možda da se idući put stavi posebno vel. 92-98? 

inače mi prvi put fali robe za ca. 50-ak kn, što bi reklo fali 2-3 komada robe 
nije ni puno s obzirom koliko je malo bilo volontera u subotu
bilo bi idealno kad bi makar od 9-11 uz svaku veličinu bio jedan volonter  :Taps: 

i meni je nezgodno doći u subotu na duže od par sati ali bilo bi super da se više nas skupi koji mogu doći na 2-3 sata kad je najkritičnije  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

da, zna biti, u najmanju ruku, 'zanimljivo' u subotu
gužvovito svakako, pogotovo na jesenskoj rasprodaji, ali to nam je i cilj, zar ne?  :Cool: 

i da nas je bilo duplo više vjerujem da bi nas bilo pre malo  :Sad: 

tako da, nove cure, odvažite se i dođite i u subotu, bilo ujutro bilo popodne, nećete požaliti, predivan je osjećaj nakon 'odvaljene' rasprodaje,
kad se vide rezultati, a znate da ste i same tome doprinjele
meni je svaki put žao kad moram kući jer uvijek mi je premalo i prekratko  :Grin: 
o Luki da ne pričam, on bi i spavao tamo da ga se pita  :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

nisam znala da je subotom takav manjak ljudi. onda se ubuduće vidimo i u subotu.  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Super je bilo, vidimo se na slijedećoj!!

----------


## kahna

> nisam znala da je subotom takav manjak ljudi. onda se ubuduće vidimo i u subotu.


nisi pažljivo slušala kad sam ti govorila   :Grin:

----------

